# Whats the best paint for floating jig heads?



## swank (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm going to start making my own floating jig heads what's the best paint to use? I'm also looking for an aluminum jig mold.


----------



## bjicehockey (Apr 11, 2014)

Always wondered what you use to make them yourself?


----------



## swank (Dec 26, 2008)

polystyrene


----------



## bjicehockey (Apr 11, 2014)

swank said:


> polystyrene


is there a mold for them?


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

swank said:


> I'm going to start making my own floating jig heads what's the best paint to use? I'm also looking for an aluminum jig mold.


PaintEd on this forum had frend making the mold,i think you made 32 floating jig haeds at one time.
ask him or search his posts.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/members/painted.8809/


----------



## swank (Dec 26, 2008)

bjicehockey said:


> is there a mold for them?


im having custom mold made


----------



## chet (Mar 11, 2008)

.....


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

far and away the absolute best and easiest painting method for led head jigs. is powder coat.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I always made mine using a do it jig molds. Having a mold with the the spruce is on top of the mold is key. This way you can really fill up the mold to get a very solid floater that the collars fill completely. A spent shotgun shell with the crimp bent into a tear drop shape makes a great filling tool to fill the mold with polystyrene. It is always easier to fill the mold if it is dry. So after removing the jigs take a paper towel and dry off the mold before refilling it. I would run four molds. I would have two boiling while prepping the other two. Doing this I could make around 100 per hour. Another tip would be to number the lead cappers with the mold that your doing. Takes a lot of c-clamps but you can get them pretty cheap at harbor freight. 

As far as paint don't purchase the expensive stuff. Since the polystyrene is already white the colors come out true with the right paint. Go to a craft store and purchase acrylic paint in 2 ounce bottles. You can get it for two bottles for a buck. The color choices are endless. The paints with glitter in them take a lot longer to dry. When the paint dries it will be soft but the color will be exactly the color of the bottle. Then clean out the jig eye. Last step is a trip to Jann's Netcraft and purchase a 4 ounce bottle of clear lure dip. Dip the head and let dry. Now the paint job will look true to color and have a rock hard gloss shell. 

They are kind of a pain in the ass to make. If you spend a lot of time fishing the Maumee walleye run it is worth your time. Think about how much fishing time is wasted on the river just sharpening hooks. Or having to replace a floater just because the collar broke at the base of the round ball head. Or paying premium prices for heads that have junk hooks with inferior paint. This is why I made my own for around 10 years. Feel free to send me a PM if you have any questions.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

9Left said:


> far and away the absolute best and easiest painting method for led head jigs. is powder coat.


For a lead head I would agree. On a floater the application would melt the jig.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Flathead76 said:


> For a lead head I would agree. On a floater the application would melt the jig.


good job on floaters,
can you give us modell # of jig mold,hooks and sterafoam,just for refrence.

thanks snag


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

HappySnag said:


> good job on floaters,
> can you give us modell # of jig mold,hooks and sterafoam,just for refrence.
> 
> thanks snag


Thanks. Here's some pictures of what I used to make the floaters. The hooks were Mustad Ultra Point # 2 jig hooks. I believe that's the biggest that you can use to keep under the 1/2" shank to point regulation. The polystyrene I bought off of a guy on eBay. Think it was a pound for around 15 dollars shipped. It's enough for doing around 1000 3/8 ounce sized floaters. You can purchase it through Hagens in a bucket. I do not have the desire to mold 50 pounds worth of floaters though. Refer to my post above and it should pretty much walk you through how to make your own. If you have any other questions feel free to shoot me a message and I will help you out.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Flathead76 said:


> Thanks. Here's some pictures of what I used to make the floaters. The hooks were Mustad Ultra Point # 2 jig hooks. I believe that's the biggest that you can use to keep under the 1/2" shank to point regulation. The polystyrene I bought off of a guy on eBay. Think it was a pound for around 15 dollars shipped. It's enough for doing around 1000 3/8 ounce sized floaters. You can purchase it through Hagens in a bucket. I do not have the desire to mold 50 pounds worth of floaters though. Refer to my post above and it should pretty much walk you through how to make your own. If you have any other questions feel free to shoot me a message and I will help you out.
> View attachment 219491
> View attachment 219492
> View attachment 219493


thanks for the information.


----------

